# Eats her poop...



## sapedersen (Feb 11, 2009)

Well my little beauty likes to eat her poop. We are still working on potty training..she's stubborn. But if we have to leave and come back a little later she's little trails of poop everywhere because she eats it. It's gross! lol Any tips on what to do???


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

LOL I had a post about the same thing! My Dianmond was also eating hers! I was advised to pooper scoop immediately and some other things! maybe you could find that post and read over the ideas there!


Good Luck!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I've gone thru this w/my Emma so I know how grossed out you are! You can try to add a little pineapple to her food or sprinkle some meat tenderizer on the food also. In the meantime....as hard as it is....I would suspend all puppy kissing priveleges! I put Emma on kiss probation when I would catch her eating poop!


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

The pineapple or meat tenderizer will work good luck


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi,

Theena did this, it was sooo gross. Watch her like a hawk and pick it up afterward
If she turns to eat it after she poos give her the "leave it" command (sternly)
If she turns to eat it after she poos shake an empty soda can with a few pennies (she'll be startled)



Sorry you have to go through this but she'll likely stop, just not soon enough!

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

What will pineapple or meat tenderizer do and how much should I give? If I don't watch her like a hawk, Raine would eat her poop when I'm not looking and then when I go to kiss her...yuck!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope the pineapple or meat tenderizor works for you-it didn't for us  We still have a poop eater on our hands. I pick it up instantly when I'm home...it's when he's in his ex-pen he eats it-YUCK! :smheat:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i pick up right away and also use pineapple as it has natural bromelain -- i would give a little sliver before feeding to change the taste of the poop - i keep small slivers frozen in fridge - but have not had a prob in a while now


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm going to give it a try tonight. She only does it if I didn't see her go potty and pick it right up so I hope this will help.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't bother with canned pineapple as the canning process degrades the enzymes. Only fresh contains all the enzymes.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Queso does this, too. It's gross. I read that feeding them certain foods (chicken & rice) makes their poop more tasty. I have noticed that when her diet is just dog food and kale treats, she doesn't eat the poop as much.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 18 2009, 03:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729578


> Don't bother with canned pineapple as the canning process degrades the enzymes. Only fresh contains all the enzymes.[/B]



Thanks Nikki's Mom. I was planning to use the canned one. I think I saw Costco sells fresh pineapples. I suppose I can slice them up and freeze for future uses. Do I have to feed it everyday?


----------

